# Uuuuuups ...



## Schwarzspecht (1. Februar 2008)

... Nachricht vom Nachwuchs- und Frauenwart der Northern Lights und Northwood-Cyclists und - mit Verlaub - der Brasilianer: möchte gerne am Sonntag am SM-Downhill-Erkunden teilnehmen (sofern ich Zeit habe) und bettele um ein Fahrttrainings-Workshop für die beiden unteren Sektionen. 

Ausserdem wollte ich mal höflichst nachfragen, ob wir hier einen Extra-Fred für Touren rund um den Wattkopf und Richtung Ettlingen / Malsch aufmachen möchten? (oder gibt's da noch einen alten Fred?)

Und als nächstes möchte ich endlich mal die CC-Tour Heidelsheim fahren - und suche kompetenten Guide. Und ausserdem habe ich Nini (Gruß!) versprochen, mal den den Michaelsberg und Eichelberg zu erklimmen!

Und dann wollte ich noch fragen, was machen eigentlich pinhead, sebastian (aus Weingarten), bluesky, die ganzen Senioren hier: tigger_s, liebesspieler, grobis, nkwd, und  - ähem - fez, froschel, don, wooly, ... noch jemand vergessen?

Noch Fragen?

Grüßle 
Wolfgang


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

Sonntag 14:30 an der Quelle. Du bist eingeladen. Gruss Dirk.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. Februar 2008)

sach ma specht iss dat nichn büschen viel uff einmal?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (1. Februar 2008)

Was für Qualifikationen benötigt man eigentlich, um Wattkopf-Damenwart zu werden?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. Februar 2008)

eL schrieb:


> sach ma specht iss dat nichn büschen viel uff einmal?



viel schon, aber zuviel?????????


----------



## Schwarzspecht (1. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Was für Qualifikationen benötigt man eigentlich, um Wattkopf-Damenwart zu werden?



... kann man drehen und wenden, wie man will! Ausserdem heisst das "Frauenbeauftragter", gell!"


----------



## andi1969 (2. Februar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Und als nächstes möchte ich endlich mal die CC-Tour Heidelsheim fahren - und suche kompetenten Guide. Und ausserdem habe ich Nini (Gruß!) versprochen, mal den den Michaelsberg und Eichelberg zu erklimmen!



Große Runde oder Mittlere...Ich meld mich mal (Handheb)und M-Berg und E-Berg...koa Problem 
Sobald mein Shit Rücken wieder das OK gibt


----------



## Waldgeist (2. Februar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... kann man drehen und wenden, wie man will! Ausserdem heisst das "Frauenbeauftragter", gell!"



das war einmal, jetzt gibt es nur noch "Chancengleichheitsbeauftragte", d.h. das können nun auch männliche Personen sein  

bin morgen vielleicht auch da oben bei den Säuen, grunz!


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> Ausserdem wollte ich mal höflichst nachfragen, ob wir hier einen Extra-Fred für Touren rund um den Wattkopf und Richtung Ettlingen / Malsch aufmachen möchten? (oder gibt's da noch einen alten Fred?)



Kömma machen. Dann schreib ich da auch meine kleinen Spontanrunden rein, meint ihr 5 min Vorlaufzeit reichen?


----------



## DIRK SAYS (2. Februar 2008)

Eike. schrieb:


> Kömma machen. Dann schreib ich da auch meine kleinen Spontanrunden rein, meint ihr 5 min Vorlaufzeit reichen?



Ich finde, deinen 5-Minuten-Touren kannst Du für Dich behalten.


----------



## Eike. (2. Februar 2008)

Hm also doch 10 Minuten vor Abfahrt bescheid sagen? Hier sind alle so furchtbar unflexibel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grobis (3. Februar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... Nachricht vom Nachwuchs- und Frauenwart der Northern Lights und Northwood-Cyclists und - mit Verlaub - der Brasilianer: möchte gerne am Sonntag am SM-Downhill-Erkunden teilnehmen (sofern ich Zeit habe) und bettele um ein Fahrttrainings-Workshop für die beiden unteren Sektionen.
> 
> ......
> 
> ...



Ja hier bin. 
Die Ecke Spessart, Völkersbach, Mahlberg und Malsch bin ich öfters unterwegs. Zumindest Nachts, aber da war doch was  
Ne Spass bei Seite Wochenende geht eigentlich immer für ne 2 Std Ausfahrt. Wenn die Erkältung es zulässt, dann wäre ich kommendes Wochenende mit dabei.

Grüße Grobis


----------



## Curtado (3. Februar 2008)

> Große Runde oder Mittlere...Ich meld mich mal (Handheb)und M-Berg und E-Berg...koa Problem
> Sobald mein Shit Rücken wieder das OK gibt



Hallo Andi,
wenn möglich würde ich mich gerne anschließen.


----------



## andi1969 (3. Februar 2008)

Curtado schrieb:


> Hallo Andi,
> wenn möglich würde ich mich gerne anschließen.



Bitte gern kein Problem


----------



## Schwarzspecht (3. Februar 2008)

DIRK SAYS schrieb:


> Sonntag 14:30 an der Quelle. Du bist eingeladen. Gruss Dirk.



... musste jetzt doch gleich nach dem Frühstück los - Verwandtschaft hat sich für heute Nachmittag angesagt.

Hoffentlich klappt das beim nächsten Mal!


----------



## Eike. (3. Februar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:


> ... musste jetzt doch gleich nach dem Frühstück los - Verwandtschaft hat sich für heute Nachmittag angesagt.
> 
> Hoffentlich klappt das beim nächsten Mal!



Der Gruppenkurs war heute sowieso ziemlich voll  Auf Wunsch werden auch Einzelkurse veranstaltet


----------



## Wooly (3. Februar 2008)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> und  - ähem - fez, froschel, wooly, ...



wir treiben uns meistens hier rum ... www.riverrunner.de .... aber keine Angst, ab und zu gehen wir auch noch biken ... wenn das Wasser nicht reicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (4. Februar 2008)

Wooly schrieb:


> wir treiben uns meistens hier rum ... www.riverrunner.de .... aber keine Angst, ab und zu gehen wir auch noch biken ... wenn das Wasser nicht reicht ...



Starke Fotos - Respekt! Und weiterhin viel Spaß ...


----------



## nini__ (5. Februar 2008)

Hi! Klasse Idee, bin leider nur am WE Skifahren - tja, schlechte Terminplanung meinerseits... echt schade...
Hoffe, Du nimmst Deinen "Lehrauftrag" nochmal auf zum nächsten Termin....

Wünsch' Euch 'ne klasse Tour!
Nini


----------



## Schwarzspecht (5. Februar 2008)

nini__ schrieb:


> Hi! Klasse Idee, bin leider nur am WE Skifahren - tja, schlechte Terminplanung meinerseits... echt schade...
> Hoffe, Du nimmst Deinen "Lehrauftrag" nochmal auf zum nächsten Termin....
> 
> Wünsch' Euch 'ne klasse Tour!
> Nini



Welche Idee meinste denn? Oder welche Tour?

Naja, auf alle Fälle könnte man übernä. WE (dieses weiß ich auch noch nicht) mal wieder Soft-Trails fahren (@ Dirk, dann zeige ich dir auch, wie man Damenwart wird) oder ein Falltraining mit Eike oder ....


----------



## nini__ (5. Februar 2008)

...also, nächstes WE (16./17.2.) will ich definitiv wieder aufs bike - wäre klasse, wenn Ihr eine Soft-Trail-Runde einlegen würdet.... 
Auf ein Falltraining mit Eike müsst ich mich seelisch-moralisch erst einstellen... da brauch ich noch ein bisschen Zeit... 
Äh, liegt aber sicher nicht an Eike


----------



## DIRK SAYS (5. Februar 2008)

Fallen tust Du von allein.


----------



## Eike. (5. Februar 2008)

Hey bei mir wird nicht gefallen sondern technisch getrailt  Obwohl, als Braungurt-Judoka hab ich das auch mal gelernt 
An dem Wochenende 16./17. bin ich wahrscheinlich Skifahren aber danach ist die Saison dann eh vorbei.

Edit sacht, dass ich wohl doch da bin. Dann ist hoffentlich wenigstens Bikewetter.



nini__ schrieb:


> Auf ein Falltraining mit Eike müsst ich mich seelisch-moralisch erst einstellen... da brauch ich noch ein bisschen Zeit...
> Äh, liegt aber sicher nicht an Eike



Kann ich schon verstehen, dass du nicht beim zweiten Date mit mir im Laubbett landen willst 
Lass dir mal vom Brasilianer-Grandfather  Andi die Trails am Eichelberg zeigen, das ist so wie der Trail den wir am Wattkopf gefahren sind bevor ich mich vom Acker gemacht hab. Die sind genau das richtige zum Blut lecken ohne selber zu bluten


----------



## fez (7. Februar 2008)

Hallo Schwarzspecht,

jedes Schaltjahr schaue ich mal wieder hier vorbei. _*gähn* _
Ich radle nur noch äußerst selten, bin im Paddelfieber.

Beste Grüße und viel Spaß wünscht

fez


----------



## rohstrugel (8. Februar 2008)

fez schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzspecht,
> 
> jedes Schaltjahr schaue ich mal wieder hier vorbei. _*gähn* _
> Ich radle nur noch äußerst selten, bin im Paddel*fieber*.
> ...


fez, ich glaub wenn du Fieber hast ,solltest du mal zum Arzt gehn 
Wie wäre es einmal den BM zu rocken ... ich konventionell, und du mit dem Kajak


----------



## Cook (2. November 2008)

fez schrieb:


> Hallo Schwarzspecht,
> 
> jedes Schaltjahr schaue ich mal wieder hier vorbei. _*gähn* _
> Ich radle nur noch äußerst selten, bin im Paddelfieber.
> ...


Hi fez, bin grad hier drübergestolpert...
Gar nix mehr mit ordentlich biken bei euch Paddlern? Wolltest ja mal hier vorbeikommen zum richtig trailen. Oder mal wieder Forbach? wooly? eL? TripleF? nkwd?

Hat das eigentlich geklappt mit dem Explosif?


----------



## Schwarzspecht (12. November 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Hi fez, bin grad hier drübergestolpert...
> Gar nix mehr mit ordentlich biken bei euch Paddlern? Wolltest ja mal hier vorbeikommen zum richtig trailen. Oder mal wieder Forbach? wooly? eL? TripleF? nkwd?
> 
> Hat das eigentlich geklappt mit dem Explosif?



wooly?
Wartet auf sein viertes Kind! Singt inzwischen in der SWR3-Band zweite Stimme!  

eL?
Fräst sich gerade einen neuen Alurahmen aus dem Vollen! Jedes Wochenende in Berlin 

TripleF?
Neulich im "Milano" gesehen - ach nee, war er gar nicht! 

nkwd?
Gründet gerade den "Jan-Ullrich-Fanclub Jetzt erst recht"! Redbull-Abonnent!

Alles klar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (12. November 2008)

Leute....
ich bin jeden Tag öfter hier - nur leider passiver als mir recht ist *husthust*. Während meiner Krankenzeit halte ich mich mit NorthwoodCycling-Impressionen über Wasser.

Mich hat's aber bike-mäßig vollgepackt, wenn alles gut geht gibt's demnächst zweifachen Input für den Baustellen-Fred  . 

Schade, dass sich unsere Warmpaddler so komplett entzogen haben


----------



## eL (12. November 2008)

watt geht?
bin wieder ab und zu in der pfalz wenn ich nicht gerade schule hab.

ansonsten brauch ich keinen neuen rahmen da der alte sich weigert seinen dienst zu versagen.

cannondale ist halt der toyota der bikeindustrie

aber wenn du mal ne runde ausrufen würdest wär ich schon dabei..... nur sonntags!!

beste grüße eL


----------



## Cook (13. November 2008)

@schwarzspecht: gut gesagt...

@eL: du hast doch noch dein CamelRatt oder nicht? Sehr schön und multipurposeversatile...

Mit fez hatte ich kurzen Kontakt in seinem Warmwasserforum. Nix mehr mit biken.



Triple F schrieb:


> Mich hat's aber bike-mäßig vollgepackt, wenn alles gut geht gibt's demnächst zweifachen Input für den Baustellen-Fred  .


Da bin ich mal gespannt! In welche Richtung geht's denn?

Mal sehen, wann ich mein "Neues" inputten kann. Geht sicher auch nicht mehr lange 

Und wenn du jetzt grade so viel Zeit hast, TripleF, könntest doch ein bissl was in der schwächelnden NC-Seite schreiben? Kleines essay, Kurzgeschichte, Bericht, Pfotos?


----------



## Triple F (13. November 2008)

Ja, also nach dem Wettrüsten in Sachen Federweg in den letzten Jahren, geh' ich eine Stufe zurück: 'N'-ettes Hardtail, nur 14 Gänge, stabil, neueres Baujahr

Das andere (muss noch wg der Größe abwarten) ist was älteres (`96), end-edel & ein Teil meiner schlaflosen Nächte als 16-jähriger.

Wenn ich mal wieder in der Heimat bin, kann ich evtl. mal 'ne kleine Runde drehen. Allerdings ist ein Großteil meines 'Wirkens' schon durch eure Berichte abgedeckt.


----------



## Cook (13. November 2008)

Triple F schrieb:


> Ja, also nach dem Wettrüsten in Sachen Federweg in den letzten Jahren, geh' ich eine Stufe zurück: 'N'-ettes Hardtail, nur 14 Gänge, stabil, neueres Baujahr


Da haben wir ähnliches vor! Bei mir sinds nur 9 Gänge, HT, 100mm, stabil, neueres Bj., einfach, Exot 
'N'=Norco?



Triple F schrieb:


> Das andere (muss noch wg der Größe abwarten) ist was älteres (`96), end-edel & ein Teil meiner schlaflosen Nächte als 16-jähriger.


Also für die Wohnzimmerwand.



Triple F schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder in der Heimat bin, kann ich evtl. mal 'ne kleine Runde drehen. Allerdings ist ein Großteil meines 'Wirkens' schon durch eure Berichte abgedeckt.


Wäre klasse!


----------



## andi1969 (13. November 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Und wenn du jetzt grade so viel Zeit hast, TripleF, könntest doch ein bissl was in der schwächelnden NC-Seite schreiben? Kleines essay, Kurzgeschichte, Bericht, Pfotos?




*....Stimmt bei euch ist ja zur Zeit etwas TOTEHOSE im NC Spaceseit Wochen nichts neues im Westen.....*


----------



## Schwarzspecht (13. November 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> Mal sehen, wann ich mein "Neues" inputten kann. Geht sicher auch nicht mehr lange



Aha! Wieder ein Scott? Hoffentlich nicht! Tippe auf ein Cannondale Prophet Rahmen, selbst aufgebaut!

Viel Spaß damit ....


----------



## Cook (13. November 2008)

andi1969 schrieb:


> *....Stimmt bei euch ist ja zur Zeit etwas TOTEHOSE im NC Spaceseit Wochen nichts neues im Westen.....*


ToteHose? Ganz schlimme Dinge passieren bei NC

@schwarzi: was ist "Cannondale"?


----------



## Triple F (14. November 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> 'N'=Norco?



|/|-ein, ein Norco wird's nicht  - alles weitere hoffentlich bald im Baustellen-Fred oder noch besser: auf dem Trail.


Das andere weiß noch nichts von seinem Glück... und der Verkäufer auch nicht, aber es soll schon zum Fahren aufgebaut werden - wenn die Größe stimmt .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (14. November 2008)

das camelchen hab ich natürlich noch
wenn ich wieder licht habe fahr ich damit auch bestimt wieder mit auf arbeit.


so ab und an mal


----------



## Don Stefano (14. November 2008)

Cook schrieb:


> 'N'=Norco?


Nö, wird sicher eins von dem Hersteller, wo er schon eins hat und der wo die Dinger eigenhändig in Lübbrechtsen zusammen schweißen tut.


----------



## eL (14. November 2008)

Argon FR mit rollonrolloff verschaltung?

du hast zu depressionszeiten eindeutig zuviel kohle


----------



## Don Stefano (14. November 2008)

Es soll hier im Lokalforum schon Einige geben, die ein hüpsches Rohloff HT ihr Eigen nennen können - obwohl, Wookie wartet ja noch auf seinen Rahmen.


----------



## Cook (3. Dezember 2008)

Nachdem Don Stefano und eL am wärmsten geraten haben, warten wir sehnlichst auf Neuigkeiten TripleFs für die Ästhetikabteilung des NCs und der NLs.
Momentan lässt die Witterung wenig Praxis zu und so sind wir für Augenmassagen äusserst empfänglich.

Da es uns allen sehr sehr sehr langweilig ist versuchen wir, von der dominierenden Geländerattfahr-Organisation des nördlichen Waldgebietes, den Weg zur Weltherrschaft weiter zu ebnen und haben ein Forum erschaffen, welches das IBC in naher Zukunft zum versiegen bringen wird.

Seid herzlich willkommen ihr Recken! Frei nach TripleF:
"We seperate da boyz from da men."


----------



## Triple F (4. Dezember 2008)

Okay, dann ist das Geheimnis ja ansatzweise gelüftet .... dummerweise warte ich für das Projekt auf ein nicht unwesentliches Detail bzw. auf ein Lieferdatum.



Don Stefano schrieb:


> Es soll hier im Lokalforum schon Einige geben, die ein hüpsches Rohloff HT ihr Eigen nennen können ...



Aber auch einen, der keines mehr hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

